# Rehoming dog



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Due to unforeseen circumstances with our living environment, ive been forced to rehome my pup.. as I simply cannot care for her while couch hopping. So, I’ve been searching for a new home, rather urgently. I’ve found one person but their only intent is to breed her, I haven’t decided if I’d like to release her to them or not.
But, any advice would be great, or any German Shepherd specific rescues in cali would be as well. I hate to come here but it’s my last option, if I do not find a home in 3 days I have no other choice than a kill shelter or these other people. Thank you


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

It may help if you post your location.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should probably start googling rescues in California and surrounding areas. There are several. Plus contact your vet to see if anyone may be able to take her.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you contacted your breeder? They may be willing to take her back or help you find a new home for her.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We're looking for a male, but there is need for you to find her a safe home quickly. Where are you?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> You should probably start googling rescues in California and surrounding areas. *There are several.*


There are over 10!!! Please update your location as well as some information about her, and please don’t send her off only to be bred.

edit: if you’re in Norcal, contact GreenDogs in Windsor. not breed specific but Colleen knows the breed and their needs well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What you need to know about kill shelters is that if they are full, and most are full, they can kill your dog the moment you sign the dog over to them. Your dog can be dead before you leave the parking lot. It has happened. Some poor lady changed her mind in the parking lot, went back in and the dog was already dead. If a dog is caught stray, they must be kept for 3 days or if they have tags, up to two weeks, but if the dog is an owner surrender, they can be killed immediately, and will be if the shelter is full, unless they think they can make money off the dog. Little dogs, are often kept because they go. Big dogs, and especially big black dogs, are often killed without reaching the floor where they might be adopted. 

A kill shelter might also allow laboratories get your dog. That is worse than death. 

Pet ownership does mean hard decisions sometimes. It may mean receiving help or asking for help from people you do not want to ask. I hope you can find a good rescue to work with you. I would rather you give your dog to the person that wants to breed her over a kill shelter though.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You've had some offers here, but didn't respond. I sincerely hope that you haven't let your dog go to these unscrupulous breeder wanttobes! 

The humane society in my area offers many resources, including day and night care, for folks who are between ideal circumstances. Check with them where you're at!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Good rehoming decisions never get made in a panic. You almost guarantee a mess when you rehome this way. Sure, once in a while it works out, but more often, bad stuff happens. 

Can you see if you can board the dog for a few weeks with family/friends while you figure it out? 

You're not the first person on the board to have lost housing unexpectedly or been in tough financial straights -- however, we tend to be a lot more helpful when people start with "I want to keep my dog. Can you help me figure out how to solve this?" -- as opposed to a decision that you'll dump the dog in a kill shelter if you can't find someone to take it in 3 days. That's not a solution -- if you're going to set your dog up to be euthanized, at least have the decency to take it to the vet and be there with it instead of setting it up to die terrified, without sedative, with strangers who see it as one of thirty they have to deal with that day. I've often wished I could send a cell phone video of what shelter euth really means to the owners who left their pets to suffer this fate -- shelter death is not a good end for any dog. Don't let yourself imagine it as peaceful--it's not: they're scared, thrashing, and restrained (sometimes with a catch-pole). They often can smell death the moment they walk in that room and are terrified.

@*GatorBytes*, want to chime in on this since you've walked in these shoes in a public thread and moved and earth to do right by your dog?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Magwart said:


> Good rehoming decisions never get made in a panic. You almost guarantee a mess when you rehome this way. Sure, once in a while it works out, but more often, bad stuff happens.
> 
> Can you see if you can board the dog for a few weeks with family/friends while you figure it out?
> 
> ...


Well said!

I had issues with housing and then a disaster that gave me minutes, yes minutes, to get me, Bud and Shadow out.
For a bit I debated having Bud euthanized, because he was old and in jeopardy, but I would have taken him in and stayed with him at the vets not dumped him.
I know how traumatic and frightening and exhausting it can be to be suddenly in a mess, and I did NOT want to have to ask for help.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

So I found myself writing a long emotional response, voicing my anger and frustration at people who treat their dogs as "things" instead of as beloved family members. I used examples like that kid who gave up his "lifesaving" dog, just to go out on tour with his band one last time. After the 6th paragraph I realized that it wasn't helping the situation.

To the OP: isn't there another option you can find right now..like find someone who can dogsit for a short period while you find a solution to your living situation? Maybe friends or family members? If not them, maybe the dog's vet...or even a GSD/dog rescue? I mean, is your dog's life so worthless that you are willing to take your dog to a kill shelter simply because you can't find a place to live?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Guys - Per a post this year, she's only 16. There might be bigger issues than just being homeless.
@Kennaandkurama - you need to respond on this thread. Fodder noted there are 10 rescues in Cali.

Do you have any friends that are willing to take her, even temporarily.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, if she is sixteen and sleeping on folks' couches, chances are getting access to the internet might be tough, so she may not get our advice. 

Please, what is most important is for you to be safe. At that age, sometimes knowing who is a safe person to go for help to is really hard. Is there a women's shelter in your area? They may be able to give you some resources, and talking things over with them, might give you and them the best chance of getting you the help you need. 

I really am sorry you are going through a rough time.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of shelters, there are some allowing dogs popping up all over north America, mind you think it is to do with abused women, however, there may be community clinics that deal with and they may have ties to temp fosters in your area.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

There are many dog rescues you may find that it is easy to make connections if you can access to Facebook. Prayers you are safe.


----------



## 4K9Mom (Jun 19, 2019)

Do you have a veterinarian? Even if not, large veterinary clinics are dialed in with better rescue organizations. Small veterinary offices may have a kennel or two that they hold open for dogs that need homes. They know the good owners in their practices and place dogs that way. 

Talk to the local vet office you’ve used or that your friends use. Ask for help there..


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kennaandkurama said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances with our living environment, ive been forced to rehome my pup.. as I simply cannot care for her while couch hopping. So, I’ve been searching for a new home, rather urgently. I’ve found one person but their only intent is to breed her, I haven’t decided if I’d like to release her to them or not.
> But, any advice would be great, or any German Shepherd specific rescues in cali would be as well. I hate to come here but it’s my last option, if I do not find a home in 3 days I have no other choice than a kill shelter or these other people. Thank you


This was posted 3 days ago. She has logged on since but did not respond.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm going to go with this: If I was 16-17 years old and found myself having to couch hop and worry about what to do with my dog it's likely all I'd have the capacity to do is read suggestions and try to use them and worry about posting an update later. 

To the OP I hope you are safe and well. I hope the suggestions given have been helpful. I pray you were able to find a safe and loving home for yourself and your dog. 
If some sort of family strife prompted your post and it has been resolved in a positive way I am happy for you as well.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Depending on your circumstances, it is maybe worth checking in with the national runaway hotline (24/7): https://www.1800runaway.org/ and 1-800-RUNAWAY. 



They can potentially connect you to a network of local resources (housing, clothing, health care, mental health support, even a place for your dog, and court guardian appointment, if needed).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Posts indicated northern Cal. Wouldn't that put her in close proximity to a couple of members who may have been able to help with the dog? My point was if she won't respond no one can help.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Where does it say she 16 What thread/post
Was pointed out but I can't be bothered to search
Just wonder if the thread has deviated from the OP's post.
Well not much really, as was not much of a post...the dog must be taken care of regardless of her age, but seems deadline has hit and no f/u as to decision
Kill shelter? Dead dog
Intact and only wanted b/c of to breed...overbred and dumped later likely
Sorry...too many FB posts on this very thing. Skeptic and heartbroken by these short term members


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GatorBytes said:


> Where does it say she 16 What thread/post
> Was pointed out but I can't be bothered to search
> J


I pointed it out because I could be bothered to search her posts. I'm not going to search again and post the thread when anyone can look for themselves.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I had looked at photos of her dog...beautiful dog.

I am sure it would not be hard to find a home (even temporary) with some publicity...
And, hoping the OP will find a home as well!


----------

